# Periodic Limping



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

My pup is now 6 months old. He always seems to be limping for one reason or another. It's always short lived and changes from one paw to another. 

Sometimes he's at the dog park running and will start to limp. Sometimes playing with other dogs and will start limping. It's always over quickly and then he's back to running and playing. Sometimes this will happen two or three times in one session at the dog park.

Last night he was sleeping on his bed and got up and limped around for about two minutes and then was fine.

Anyone know what's going on here? Is this something to worry about? Is it part of his growing stage? He wasn't doing this about a month ago.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

Our v does this as well...I've actually been concerned myself and put posts up on here too. I'm still not sure what to think and plan on asking our vet at our next appointment. Shelby is a year old this month and it started about 2-3 months ago. We'd go play at the dog park and she'd swim and play for a few hours. She wouldn't limp there, but later on after a nap at home. Sometimes she shakes it off and you'd never know she had been limping. The time that scared me the most though was after a post-dog park-nap and she didn't want to get up the rest of the day and was still limping the next morning. After a good day of rest though, she was up and at 'em the following day. I was a WRECK! I've read a lot about hip displasia and watched some videos of dogs who have it. She doesn't seem to limp around the same way they do, but I'm no vet and plan to have her checked. I'm pretty sure she's okay and that it's just she's sore after playing so hard though. Keep me posted!


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I recommend asking the vet, every dog is different. Our guy did this for awhile when I first got him, in our case he had tried to jump out of my hands while I was lifting him out of the tub and he appeared to hurt his leg. I was very worried at first, after awhile it seemed like he just kept limping out of habit.

I think sometimes it's a joint thing, sometimes they have an itch, sometimes it's a pointer thing, but there's no harm in asking. I'm a big fan of calling the vet beforehand to see if it's something they've heard of before spending the money to go in.


----------



## Wetworks (Feb 23, 2009)

As tautly muscled as these guys are, I usually attribute it to a tweak. You know how that speed-merchant WR on your favorite team who doesn't have more than a couple of ounces of fat on him seems to always have a hamstring or groin pull? No different. That's my thoughts on it at least.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I spent the morning with the vet today...6 mo female was romping pretty hard yesterday morning and started limping slightly. Was still favoring her leg last night. 

Vet said that he could not feel anything amiss but what happens is they may pull a muscle just a little bit but it causes inflamation and pain, this causes the pup to move differently (limp) which in turn can cause damage to other tissues. He gave me an antiinflamitory and instructions to keep her calm and not allow her to wrestle with the other dog for 2 weeks. We are being extra careful with her as she has her first show on the 25th.

Hope this helps.


----------

